# eclipse öffnet nicht mehr - CDT



## Kapitän (15. Okt 2008)

hallo,

ich habe nach folgender Anleitung versucht eclipse C fähig zu machen.

http://www.admin-wissen.de/index.php?id=230&type=98

Das erste mal hat auch alles wunderbar funktioniert. Aber jetzt bleibt eclipse beim Hochfahren mit folgender Fehlermeldung hängen: Error notifying a preference change listener. Check the log for details.


Kann mir jmd helfen?


----------



## maki (15. Okt 2008)

Hast du wirklich Eclipse 3.1?

Frage mich warum du nicht die CDT Version runterlädst, sollte am einfachsten sein: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/


----------



## Kapitän (15. Okt 2008)

nö, ich habe 3.2


----------



## Wildcard (16. Okt 2008)

Wie maki sagt, lade dir doch einfach die fertige CDT Distribution runter.


----------



## Kapitän (16. Okt 2008)

ok, habe CDT runtergeladen und nun ein weiteres eclipse.

Problem ist nur, dass ich das alte Java-eclipse nicht mehr öffnen kann.


----------

